# Chewing of furniture



## Johnny B (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi All 
I am new to this so could you please help

I have a 10 month old boy who I got from the dogs trust about 3 months ago 
In general we are getting there and training is coming on well.
However Frankie is destroying my house ( floors, banister, carpet and shoes) when left. I have tried restricting his access but he is clever and can open the doors.
I do leave plenty toys and bones for him and he does get bags of exercise off lead and runs around for hours with my 5 year old but after coming home from food shopping to find my stair carpet destroyed and I am struggling to know what to do.

Any help or tips would be a huge help as I love this bug guy but he is costing me a fortune.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Crate. 

He's 10 months old.... wouldn't expect much different at this phase. A crate is the best way to control his behavior when you are not home. When you get home and get mad at him because he ate all your furniture, he just sees a mad person, he doesn't associate it with the furniture chewing.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Needs supervision. I tether the dog to my waist and take him everywhere, train along the way. 

Destructive because it needs redirection. Needs attention... Please do no reward this behavior (chewing rocks is similar in nature, dog looking for attention). 

Redirect, keep him engaged... Long walks off leash and tether or crate if not able to supervise fully.


----------



## Johnny B (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi 
Thanks for your replies

He is fine when with me and he does get plenty off leash walks 

I have used crate in the past with previous dogs but due to his size was looking as a last resort but ill take your advice and give it a go


----------

